# Which Wax For Ibis White???????



## PapaBurgundy (Feb 18, 2010)

hi guys, which wax do you recommend for my white TT, Im looking at the Collinite 476S or dodo juice diamond White? im new to all this so is there one thats easier to use than the other or can you think of a better wax to use? Also after a decent sealant, thinking about the dodo tropical? any thoughts

Also what cloths should i be using for each stage of detailing? I think :

Polish : on with a applicator / off with an MF cloth 
Sealant : on and off with a MF cloth
Wax : on and off with a MF cloth

so i need 5ish MF cloths???? please help Are the Sonus wunder trio any use??? thanks


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

PapaBurgundy said:


> hi guys, which wax do you recommend for my white TT, Im looking at the Collinite 476S or dodo juice diamond White? im new to all this so is there one thats easier to use than the other or can you think of a better wax to use?


I'm sure both of those waxes would be fine, I've never had a white car to say I have a preference though. I like the Victoria Concours wax which I'm sure would be fine.



PapaBurgundy said:


> Also after a decent sealant, thinking about the dodo tropical? any thoughts


Again, never used it but it does get good reviews.



PapaBurgundy said:


> Also what cloths should i be using for each stage of detailing? I think :
> 
> Polish : on with a applicator / off with an MF cloth
> Sealant : on and off with a MF cloth
> ...


If you're polishing by hand I would try Auto Glym Super Resin Polish (SRP), has good filling properties and you're unlikely to remove any defects however minor by hand polishing. My preference is to glaze then wax rather than use a sealant, Megs #7 show car glaze leaves a very nice deep wet look finish then top that off with a couple of coats of wax leaving time to cure between each coat.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

hi papa, microfibre clothes you can not have enough of them, theres no need to spend a lot of money on mf,s 
although i do buy sonus drying microfibre clothes in the larger size

any of the products you have named will do the job, and you can use the red mist , after each wash this will give you a good deep shine


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Swissvax Glacier has been formulated purely for white cars..

Around £85..


----------



## retsofkram (Jun 1, 2009)

+1 ^^^

Use it on mine, it does appear to do as advertised and repel / reduce the black lines caused by everyday driving in a white car.

Do have diamond white but end up going back to Glacier


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

The best product I have found for White is the Jeffs Werkstat range.

I use the Werkstat Prime to prep then add multiple layers of Werkstat Acrylic Jett Triger before a final wipe down using Acrylic Glos - looks great.

It is so easy to use, just spray and wipe, can be used on trim as well and last for ages. Highly recommend (and I've used lots of waxes and sealants before this).

Have a look: http://www.werkstat.com/index2.php

Remember thought the majority of looks come form the prep, i.e. polishing and claying.


----------



## retsofkram (Jun 1, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> The best product I have found for White is the Jeffs Werkstat range.
> 
> I use the Werkstat Prime to prep then add multiple layers of Werkstat Acrylic Jett Triger before a final wipe down using Acrylic Glos - looks great.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alex, I'll certainly order some and give it a go.


----------

